# Maverick 17HPX-S VS. Beavertail Mosquito



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm just checking in hoping for some drama to come out of this.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

Always drama on these posts.... Hate to be the drama starter!....


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Ah man, here we go again Mosquito owner here and still learning the boat. Bought used last fall. Pros: EXCELLENT customer service, even buying used. Eric answers my emails in <1 day everytime and has shipped my countless parts. Clearly over the top. Finish: seems pretty nice to me. Draft: seems like a 6” boat but depends on how you load. Had 20# of redfish and 40# of ice on the aft storage and it didn’t do so well but my fault as troll motor wasn’t up front and my kid is only 90# up front. Poles nicely and easily. Speed: that’s not possible to answer as I can change props, technique, rigging and change that. Mine maxes out at 31-32 mph (Foreman Custom 14p heavy cupped prop, big Shaw wing and motor as high as I can get it). Don’t care as much about speed as Hole shot. Storage: not bad at all. Can fit a large fly tack bag, smaller 3 box bag, wading boots, 4 life jackets, etc all in the bow hatch, even with TM batt and on board charger. Baitwell in CC seat is insulated so doubles as a cooler. Same for rear hatch, which is big, and has auxiliary tackle storage. BT can customize storage so it’s all what’s you want. Cons: it is indeed a tippy skiff but i last had barge of an aluminum jon boat. The trade off: this things poles easily and eats up rough water. Came home 25 mi from Baffin Sunday and in spots, solid 2 foot swells. You had to hang, got soaked, but ran at 25 or so and it wasn’t that rough. The big V helps immensely. For me, another con is no tunnel but I grew up in an airboat, progressed to a mud motor, then aluminum tunnel so I have very shallow expectations. I am “TX rigged” for this boat and can run in 6-8” for a while. I feel like I need 12-15” to get up but operator and bottom dependent (still learning tabs, etc). Overall, it’s s fine skiff. I almost bought a Curlew and yes, they run and jump up much shallower but they are going to beat you a bit in rough water and don’t pole near as well. I just need both I’ve been very, very impressed with the ride. Seems fine for 3 people but haven’t tried 4 yet, but it’s rated for 4. Seating is very nice, back rest is perfect as its now far enough away from the poling platform. Overall, I’d give it an 8/10


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Have a 2014 HPX-S and love it. The earlier models need to have the hull mod completed by Maverick which alleviates the bow steer that the earlier models experienced (the small wedge in the photo below). While my skiff was at Maverick they fixed a few small issues such as the horn, installed a flush gas cap, and decals under warranty. Customer service was great and the turnaround was 3 days.

The boat rides well in chop for a flat bottom skiff, floats shallow, and runs 40 WOT @6200 rpm. Does require some tab to dial it in but I’ve experienced that with my previous skiffs and not an issue to me. I do not run a jackplate, trolling motor, cooler or anything besides a push pole and Yeti Hopper. I’ve heard the jackplate really makes it’s a better skiff but IMO it’s added weight and money, unless you need to run real shallow which I don’t. Quiet and effortless on the pole. Never measured draft but it’s gotten everywhere I’ve needed to go in Tampa and the Mosquito Lagoon. Plenty wide and stable enough to walk around.

Fit and finish is great with LED lights in all hatches, gas shocks, locking hatches, plenty of room for storage. Factory Ameratrail that you can dry launch and dry load without an issue.

I have no first hand experience with Beavertail or the Mosquito. My buddy has a Mosquito and he likes it, that’s all I can say about it.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. Was really hoping for a comparison between the two.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Best bet is to go wet test them both then pull the trigger.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

How can one have a buddy and not know anything about his skiff? There's your drama.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

No offense.... But I absolutely hate when people say that comment. Like No Duhhh... I am not going to buy the boat without wet testing. I am simply asking other people who may have spent a significant amount of time on both boats about the differences.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

EVOx


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

mtoddsolomon said:


> EVOx


(Don't mention other models or manufactures) - In description.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I saw it but you got your panties in a wad earlier so I figured I’d keep it going.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> How can one have a buddy and not know anything about his skiff? There's your drama.


Never fished it, been overseas for the last six months...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Understood


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I Heart Big Ugglies said:


> No offense.... But I absolutely hate when people say that comment. Like No Duhhh... I am not going to buy the boat without wet testing. I am simply asking other people who may have spent a significant amount of time on both boats about the differences.



Well the reality is I have been on a mosquito and an HPX but I can sit here and tell you pros and cons about both, but at the end of the day YOU are going to have make those decisions yourself.

Personally I think the HPX's are a wetter ride, not a lot of bow flare compared to HB, BT etc... every cut and angled.

So at the end of the day get out there and put in time on both or I can give you the Ford vs Chevy situation and at the end of the day you have to make the choice....


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Mavericks have stringers that break loose if you look at them funny, and so much water will come through the cap seal that you'll sink in less than five minutes of owning one. Russian Beavertail operatives beat up a crippled old lady in 2001 and stole the secret Whipray death star plans from her to create their first boat; their entire empire is built on lies.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Mavericks have stringers that break loose if you look at them funny, and so much water will come through the cap seal that you'll sink in less than five minutes of owning one. Russian Beavertail operatives beat up a crippled old lady in 2001 and stole the secret Whipray death star plans from her to create their first boat; their entire empire is built on lies.


I love my splashed/discounted HB waterman!

New models are another ball game.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I love my splashed/discounted HB waterman!
> 
> New models are another ball game.


Me too, I nearly bought one new back in the day!


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I have been on several models from both builders and cannot name a single negative aspect about any of them.

Were I writing the check to purchase one, I would buy a Beavertail. In my humble opinion, the Fit & Finish on Beavertail is more modern and attractive, and I felt more stable on the Mosquito than the HPX-S (as well as feeling more stable on the Vengeance vs the HPX-V.)

I've never dealt with Maverick, personally, but every interaction I've had with Will and Liz at Beavertail has been overwhelmingly positive, and I believe this is nearly universal throughout the Microskiff Community.

I believe you'll be happy either way, but again - if it were my decision to make, I'd go BT without a moment's hesitation.

Best of Luck with what is sure to be a tough decision but will end with extreme happiness regardless of the final choice.


----------



## Ryan Russell (Apr 18, 2017)

You may not be looking for feedback anymore, but for anyone searching this forum and happens to come across this thread...

Wet tested both when looking to buy a skiff. The Mosquito is a much drier ride than the HPX-S and they both draft the same. BT's attention to detail on fit and finish is better than rolling the dice on a Maverick, and Will/Liz/Eric are next level with their customer service.

EDIT: I went with the Mosquito.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I will never rely on a sponson skiff again in heavy chop situations. The sponsons only allow you to raise bow so much. I’d rather get wet and be safe.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> I will never rely on a sponson skiff again in heavy chop situations. The sponsons only allow you to raise bow so much. I’d rather get wet and be safe.


Dude, I’ve run through honest 2 footers st the mouth of Baffin Bay in the ICE and was able to keep it at 20mph or slightly higher the entire stretch. Absolutely the knarliest water I’ve seen in a skiff. We were absolutely soaked but the V in the mosquito handled it well. I do run trim tabs, a big cav plate and have the motor
Raised so maybe that affects getting the bow up a bit. My 0.02.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Was supposed to say Baffin and ICW, not a nice spot with wind.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Matts said:


> Dude, I’ve run through honest 2 footers st the mouth of Baffin Bay in the ICE and was able to keep it at 20mph or slightly higher the entire stretch. Absolutely the knarliest water I’ve seen in a skiff. We were absolutely soaked but the V in the mosquito handled it well. I do run trim tabs, a big cav plate and have the motor
> Raised so maybe that affects getting the bow up a bit. My 0.02.


I’ve never been on any of these skiffs mentioned. But anytime you have a part of the hull after the motor it is going to push the bow down, just like a big trim tabs you can’t ever adjust. Probably why you don’t see many sponson skiffs in the Keys or in Bicayne Bay. I think that’s one of the reasons why Hells Bay filled the sponsons on the Marquesa too.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> I’ve never been on any of these skiffs mentioned. But anytime you have a part of the hull after the motor it is going to push the bow down, just like a big trim tabs you can’t ever adjust. Probably why you don’t see many sponson skiffs in the Keys or in Bicayne Bay. I think that’s one of the reasons why Hells Bay filled the sponsons on the Marquesa too.


True. Between the tabs and the trim, I can get the bow plenty high.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have been on a few Mavericks but not enough time in real conditions in the model you're interested in for an apple to apple comparison. Maverick builds a quality boat and they were on my short list.

Ended up going with Beavertail and I have owned my Mosquito for more than a year and sponson or not, it can flat out handle a chop. I don't have any issue trimming the bow as needed and I've been in 2-3 footers with confused chop and the skiff handled it just fine, with very little spray. I'm running a 60 Mercury with four-blade prop and Bob's whale tail, by the way. Run it everywhere I did my 20-custom Carolina flats boat without hesitation. Still amazed at how shallow it floats and how easy it poles, too. And compared to my previous BT Micro, I would classify the Mosquito as tender, not tippy. I walk the gunwales all the time.

Also agree with the others, Beavertail customer service is outstanding!


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I think beavertail gets a bad wrap cause the splash hull years ago, but the new line looks like its a serious contender in the poling skiff world. Ive heard it a few times from maverick guys” hey isnt that the hells bay knock off” and simple answer is yes but the new beavers have nothing to do with the history from what ive seen. Im glad to see a florida based company do well . I have been eyeballing the mosquito. If anything i heard the maverick skates a little in Wot


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

I ended up pulling the trigger on the HPX-S. I've now had the boat for 3 months and have already added over a 100 hours to the outboard. I have absolutely nothing but amazing things to say about this boat. I'm completely blown away with how much its exceeded my expectations. I've definitely put it through its paces as well. Ran to Flamingo from the Islamorada in a 25MPH NW wind. Didn't even get a drop of water in the boat. DRY! Last weekend camped out in chokolskee... 3 grown men... full fuel + 15Gallons in containers... 3 coolers. We ran just under 40MPH fully loaded! Fully loaded we pushed all day long in water so shallow the fish had there backs out of the water. Truly a very impressive skiff. Also whoever is made the comments about fit-finish... I am just curious have you been in or seen a newer style HPX? I took a tour of the facility when I picked up my boat. The quality control check points are amazing. It is a production boat the comes out flawless every time.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Checks out, I once ran my skiff head first in 48mph winds with 5 overweight men full fuel 7 coolers at 50mph and stayed completely dry. I was able to pole with that load effortlessly and still draft =-3".

Happy you're enjoying your new skiff. Post some pics!


----------



## Lovegettingsnooked (Dec 25, 2018)

Ryan Russell said:


> You may not be looking for feedback anymore, but for anyone searching this forum and happens to come across this thread...
> 
> Wet tested both when looking to buy a skiff. The Mosquito is a much drier ride than the HPX-S and they both draft the same. BT's attention to detail on fit and finish is better than rolling the dice on a Maverick, and Will/Liz/Eric are next level with their customer service.
> 
> EDIT: I went with the Mosquito.


Glad you posted this. Looking to purchase one or the other and was looking for a useful reply. Very rare in the Forums anymore.


----------

